# Head bolt correct torque spec



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

The Bentley says 30ft, then 1/4, then another 1/4 turn

But read a few post where people say 44ft then 1/2 turn.... 


Which is correct?




Bentley pic below...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

If your using factory stretch bolts do the one with 30 ft lbs 1/4 turn, and then another 1/4 turn


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*torque*

Yes the Bently is correct you better eat your wheaties! LOL:thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

baileysjetta said:


> Yes the Bently is correct you better eat your wheaties! LOL:thumbup:


LOL I always wondered what the last 90* turn equals in lb ft.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

The Bentley specs are for stock stretch bolts, the other spec is for aftermarket reusable hardware. ARP, Raceware,etc..:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

velocity196 said:


> LOL I always wondered what the last 90* turn equals in lb ft.


Al when i put the head on my stroker i used my friends new snap on torque wrench and i will give you degrees and lb at the same time .. wanna say it was ether 117 or 127 lb ..lol


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

What! No way it had to be more than that. That last 90 is hard to get smoothly and evenly. A wheel is only 40lbs away from that and a wheel is easy squeezy.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

All done. the 30ft lbs easy, then the 1/4 was a bit harder. The last 1/4 was easy, used a breaker bar.:screwy:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> All done. the 30ft lbs easy, then the 1/4 was a bit harder. The last 1/4 was easy, used a breaker bar.:screwy:


you should be using breaker bar for the last 2 turns

i wrecked my torque wrench by doing the 1/4 turns with it  

anyone know the specs for the arp head bolts the second time around? same as the first? same as oem?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> anyone know the specs for the arp head bolts the second time around? same as the first? same as oem?


I don't remember, the specs were on a slip of paper in the ARP box.

But they are not stretch bolts, so do them just like ARP wants you to. Also, gotta lube those bolts up with ARP assembly lube before you torque them...the lube is critical to correct torquing.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

For the first 1/4 turns I used a regular 1/2 drive craftsman ratchet, then I said hell no, I'm gonna use the breaker bar on the next 1/4 turns.:beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> you should be using breaker bar for the last 2 turns
> 
> i wrecked my torque wrench by doing the 1/4 turns with it
> 
> anyone know the specs for the arp head bolts the second time around? same as the first? same as oem?


I used 45lb then 1 90* :thumbup:. Lost my paper also and got this from somebody. Worked great, held 32psi on my 35R 



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> For the first 1/4 turns I used a regular 1/2 drive craftsman ratchet, then I said hell no, I'm gonna use the breaker bar on the next 1/4 turns.:beer:


LOL, that must have been fun!


----------

